# Q&A #2 with CSX engineer



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

The biggest RR perks - the money and I've had it mark me off for 10 days and no one calls you for 10 days. There are no other perks.

George


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Pension still the same as in the 70's?


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Railroad retirement is better than the 1970s.

But... the days of "marking off" for 10 days (or even just 2 or 3) are probably gone forever.


----------

